# The Kandle Booklight--photos included--UPDATED!



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

After owning a Mighty Bright for a few days, I decided to order the new Kandle Booklight. (For me, the Mighty Bright felt unwieldy because of the long neck). I have to say, I'm quite pleased with it. I like that the clip is sized to have a wide grip on the Kindle without hanging over onto the screen. Because of the wide grip, I don't feel like the light puts undue pressure on the top or corners of the Kindle (as I felt with the Mighty Bright). It has two LED bulbs, and throws off a decent amount of light. The light telescopes in two places (at the junction with the clip and at the very top of the light), so it's fairly easy to adjust the light to get the proper amount of light on the screen without too much glare. What I like best, though, is that the Kandle folds up into a nice tight rectangle. I found the Mighty Bright difficult to cart around because of the long neck. My Kindle has been traveling a lot with me, and I like how easy this light is to tuck away.

There are drawbacks, of course: it does not take standard batteries (it takes the more expensive CR2032 batteries), and because the "neck" of it is short, it doesn't have quite as much flexibility to adjust as something like the Mighty Bright with a long neck. Also, for those who are very picky, I noticed that the Kandle is not _exactly_ the same shade of white as the Kindle. I don't think that is discernible in the pictures below (and for me, it's not a big deal because I have a skin on the way), but I thought I'd mention it for those who are very particular about this kind of thing.

All in all, it works better for me than something with a long neck because of how often I'm porting it around. So, if you pack your travel light a lot like I do, I think the Kandle is worth a look.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh wow, i have been looking to get a light for my kindle, is it really tight at the top? Because I have a skin on my kindle.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

It's not crazy tight--tight enough to stay on without slipping, but I'm almost positive it would still work with a skin.  When the skin I ordered arrives and I get it on, I'll let you know if the light still seems to work with the Kindle + skin.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a thread about this a week or so ago.  A couple of folks commented that they would not get this because of the cost of the replacement batteries.  I have spent these last several days looking for another light, and like you, did not care for the Mighty Bright becuase of the long neck.  I felt this light would be more compact.  
I was just sitting here looking at the light on Amazon trying to make up my mind to place an order.  It seems they are on backorder.  The description says WideLip grip.  I notice you don't have a skin.  I was wondering if the light would grip my skin and cause it to tear.  
Thank you for the pictures.  If you get a minute I would like to have a picture of the actual part that does attach to the Kindle.
deb


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

This is on my wish list...


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think the light will tear a skin (at least, I hope not!)--I have a skin on order though, and I'll be sure to report back after I get the skin on and can try the light and skin together. Here are some additional images of how the light clips on to the Kindle. I also tried to get a shot of the strip of padding that is on both sides of the clip (last image) but I don't think you can see it very easily...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome.  Thank you.  That is exactly what I was wanting to see.  
I think I'm going to place my order.  This is what I've been looking for.
deb


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Would this work to clip on an Oberon cover instead of the Kindle itself, or is the clip not secure enough to do that?

Jeri in PA


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Jeri--unfortunately, the only way to get this to work is to clip it onto the Kindle itself.  The front part of the "clip" mechanism is also the front part of the light--if you clipped it only to the cover, the Kindle wouldn't fit underneath inside the cover.  I'm probably not explaining this very well, but if you look at the second series of photos that I posted, I think it's more clear.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

This looks like a great light.  Does the clip open wide enough to clip over the K while still in it's (folded back) case, or do you have to take the K out?  Thanks for posting all these great pics too!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If you look at the first set of pictures in the original post, the bottom picture shows the Kandle on the Kindle inside the cover.  
Since OP is not online I thought I'd answer.  Hope that helps.
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> If you look at the first set of pictures in the original post, the bottom picture shows the Kandle on the Kindle inside the cover.
> Since OP is not online I thought I'd answer. Hope that helps.
> deb


Thanks, Deb. I should've looked more closely at the pics. I also wonder if the clip would dent the Noreve traditional case......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought the OP said there was padding along the edge of the clippy part.  
I was thinking if the padding wasn't sufficient then I would glue a strip onto 
it myself.
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> I thought the OP said there was padding along the edge of the clippy part.
> I was thinking if the padding wasn't sufficient then I would glue a strip onto
> it myself.
> deb


Yes, the OP did try to capture pics of strip of padding on clip, but it looks pretty thin. Adding more sounds like a good solution. I found that clipping the mighty bright w/a piece of foam in the clip caused indentation on my Noreve.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking that since it was made specifically for the Kindle it won't cause any marks on my skin.  The OP said she would test it and let us know when her skin arrived.  Keeping my fingers crossed it works okay.
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I realize I could do a search, but does anyone know where this light was purchased? So far I am happy with my Might Bright, but I always like to know all my options.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazon.  They're on backordered right now.  
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> Amazon. They're on backordered right now.
> deb


Says they'll resume shipping on the 15th, I put one in my cart.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

gibsongirl said:


> I don't think the light will tear a skin (at least, I hope not!)--I have a skin on order though, and I'll be sure to report back after I get the skin on and can try the light and skin together. Here are some additional images of how the light clips on to the Kindle. I also tried to get a shot of the strip of padding that is on both sides of the clip (last image) but I don't think you can see it very easily...


I was going to ask about the mount, but ur pics cleared it up. thanks for posting


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry for my absence (pesky work!)--the clip is definitely wide enough to hold the Kindle and a part of the cover.  I didn't find that it was denting the leather, and I have an OCTO vintage leather cover, which I think is comparable to the Oberon in thickness.  As I mentioned, there is padding on the Kandle's clip, but you could certainly add more if you were concerned.

I'll keep you all posted on the Kandle + skin; my skin should be here Monday (fingers crossed).


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome pics, thanks.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I had not seen this light and it looks like it may solve the glare issues I have with the Mighty Bright - its on my wish list!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I've checked out the pictures posted and on Amazon and it looks like the light may brighten the top of the page much more than the lower portion. Do you notice this when the Kandle is clipped on the top? For instance, is the text much easier to read right under the light source and then does it fade to a harder to read text at the bottom (away from the light)?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I wondered about that also, F1.  I read the product description and it says that there are two pivoting points.  I'm thinking this will allow a lot of freedom in movement.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Then hopefully it doesn't become the usual light vs. glare case.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I dont know if i skipped it, but where did you get it from


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The OP says "not too much glare".  I wonder how much is not too much?
deb


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I got this from Amazon, right before they were backordered.

The light does throw better illumination on the top of the page than it does at the bottom, but I can still read the bottom part of the "page" just fine.  If I can get my camera to cooperate with me later, I'll try to take a photo similar to the one the manufacturer posted on Amazon.  Because it has two pivot points, I'm able to move the light in a way that avoids glare, depending on the position I'm sitting (or laying in).  Like I said in the initial post, it's not as flexible as the Mighty Bright in terms of positioning, but it throws plenty of light to read by, and the advantage gained by having it fold up so compact is (to me) worth the trade off.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

While I really like the look of the Kandle, I have to admit I'd never purchase one because a] it wouldn't clip onto an oberon cover [or any for that matter and b] I'd be worried about it scratching/damaging the kindle due to the "clip"


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I can understand that it is frustrating that it has to clip to the Kindle (and can't be clipped solely to a cover).  For me, the drawbacks are outweighed by how easy it is to fold up and pack, and how it doesn't add undue weight to any one area of the Kindle or a cover.  I do think the padding is more than adequate to protect the Kindle, but I definitely see the concern.  It's like anything, I suppose: YMMV


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've actually been looking for a light that will work when I have my Kindle out of the cover.  I think this will be just the thing!
The reviews at Amazon did mention that if you had a DX, placing the light on the side of the Kindle instead of the top gave more even light across the screen.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> I've actually been looking for a light that will work when I have my Kindle out of the cover. I think this will be just the thing!
> The reviews at Amazon did mention that if you had a DX, placing the light on the side of the Kindle instead of the top gave more even light across the screen.


That's where I have my MB light. maybe that would be the answer?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, especially with the ability to read in landscape mode.
deb


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Might be an interesting next buy...since my MB seems to be racing through batteries. OK, that was a pretty feeble excuse.  My batts are low because I read in bed and occasionally find myself sleeping there too - with my Kindle still on.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to fall asleep reading DTBs all the time.  I have only dozed off reading my K one time.  I think I'm scared of dropping it and rolling on it.  And lately I've been reading my K without a cover.  So I've been trying to be very very careful.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I used to fall asleep reading DTBs all the time. I have only dozed off reading my K one time. I think I'm scared of dropping it and rolling on it. And lately I've been reading my K without a cover. So I've been trying to be very very careful.
> deb


All I do is barely tilt my head and close my eyes...never land on the Oberon'd Kindle. Thank goodness!


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the Kandle and love it soooo much better than the Mighty Brite


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love my Mighty Bright but I agree it doesn't pack & travel well. Thanks for the review, I'll keep the Kandle in mind for traveling.



F1Wild said:


> Might be an interesting next buy...since my MB seems to be racing through batteries. OK, that was a pretty feeble excuse. My batts are low because I read in bed and occasionally find myself sleeping there too - with my Kindle still on.


 I had the same problem! I would change the batteries when they got weak because I like the light at it brightest. I solved that problem by ordering an ac/dc adapter to use around the house. I only pop in batteries when I travel with the mighty bright.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, it turns out that I'm not very creative and I'm terrible at spatial relationships: based on some comments here, I tried to position the Kandle in different locations on my Kindle and my cover last nigth, and came up with a few revelations:

(1) Clipped to the side of the Kindle, rather than the top, the Kandle provides even better light on the screen

(2) I was able to clip the Kandle to my cover, rather than directly on the Kindle--there is a groove on the front clip that allows for this.  Because I'm terrible at geometry and space, I can't even begin to describe it; but when I have time later, I'll post some pics.  So I apologize to Pomlover and anyone else who came away from my post thinking it wasn't possible to clip this light to a cover.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, so here are some photos of the Kandle clipped to my OCTO Vintage case, on the side:









I hope this assuages concerns for people who don't want a light to clip directly to their Kindle--it is possible to clip this light to a cover


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent!!!  Now it looks like a viable option!  Cheers, gibsongirl!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you again for all of the wonderful pictures.  
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

gibsongirl said:


> Okay, so here are some photos of the Kandle clipped to my OCTO Vintage case, on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering so many questions & for all of the great pics! Can't wait to get this light for my K.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Any chance you can try to estimate how many hours of usable light you get from one set of batteries? I really like this light, but the batteries could get pricey.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Jason--I'll definitely keep track.  I've only had the light for about a week, and I use it for about an hour or so each night (I haven't found myself needing it during the day).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, I realise I am a fuss pot, but in the photos, that bright light on the right of the kindle - that would drive me to distraction. Lucky I dont read much in bed as it disturbs the other half too much so I rarely use a light anyway.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Pushka said:


> OK, I realise I am a fuss pot, but in the photos, that bright light on the right of the kindle - that would drive me to distraction. Lucky I dont read much in bed as it disturbs the other half too much so I rarely use a light anyway.


I'd have the same problem--the plus for me to the MB is that I can get darn near even illumination across the entire screen. The negative, of course, is that it's terrible for packing. Although on my most recent trip, I rolled it up and tucked it into a small accessory bag that seemed to work reasonably well.

I do like the idea of this one. I'll be interested to see what others think once they get theirs.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I think that is the tradeoff, as I noted in my original post.  The light tends to be brightest right at the source, and then dissipates across the screen.  The MB can be maneuvered more easily to fix this.  But, on the other hand, I found the MB unwieldy and the Kandle to be easier to pack along for the day.  It just depends on what is more important for you.  Good thing we have so many options; but it would be great if someone could invent the "perfect" light


----------



## mstrey12 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just received my Kandle booklight yesterday and for the record, it works great with my Oberon cover (w/straps). I really like this light much better - there seems to be much less glare and it lights up the whole page pretty good. I also don't see any damage when clipping it on the skin. This is a keeper for me!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, mstrey12, for your review.  I wish it were priced a little bit lower.  I hate spending $25.00 on a light.
deb


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm, I will have to look into that one. I currently have this one and I have to have the cover on it to use it. I love it though but it would be nice to have a clip on one as well..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mstrey12 said:


> I just received my Kandle booklight yesterday and for the record, it works great with my Oberon cover (w/straps). I really like this light much better - there seems to be much less glare and it lights up the whole page pretty good. I also don't see any damage when clipping it on the skin. This is a keeper for me!


Yeah for you & your new light! I know this has been discussed before, but I'll ask anyway, for your opinion - do you use the light on the side or at the top?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Yeah for you & your new light! I know this has been discussed before, but I'll ask anyway, for your opinion - do you use the light on the side or at the top?


Great news! Are you using it w/K1 or 2, or DX?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you, mstrey12, for your review. I wish it were priced a little bit lower. I hate spending $25.00 on a light.
> deb


That is a little pricey, with time the price will fall


----------



## mstrey12 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am using it clipped to the top with the front of the Kandle resting on the top of the Kindle and the clip resting between the Kindle and the back cover. My Oberon is a Divinci K2 design. The only thing is that I can't turn on and off the Kindle without unclipping the Kandle - which is no big deal for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks so much, that is very helpful!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mstrey12 said:


> I am using it clipped to the top with the front of the Kandle resting on the top of the Kindle and the clip resting between the Kindle and the back cover. My Oberon is a Divinci K2 design. The only thing is that I can't turn on and off the Kindle without unclipping the Kandle - which is no big deal for me. Hope this helps!


Would it be possible to clip it on the Oberon cover and still use it? Or does it have to be connected/clipped to the Kindle itself?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There are pics on page 2 of it clipped to a cover.
deb


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I received the Kandle a couple of days ago and have used it.  I have a K2 and placed it on the top, in the center.  I could still reach the tab to turn the Kindle on.  I found it worked well to eluminate the page, though the light did not reach the bottom of the page as well.  I like it.  Plan to use it mostly at home because I can just keep it at my night table.  I will carry the M-edge light with the Kindle when I am on the move and might need it.  It fits into my case.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks like a great light. I've decided to get one. In fact, I need one. A transformer blew up in our neighborhood about a week ago and I had to read my Kindle by flashlight and candlelight until the power came back on. I have an iTouch with backlit screen, but my husband was using it. Anyway, most uncomfortable holding that flashlight up to the page, so the light is a must.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I ordered from the Amazon site, but it was through a vendor, _Ozeri_. Their customer service is incredible! My Kandle arrived at my friend's California address 10 days EARLIER than promised! And Scott at _Ozeri_ promptly answered all my questions.

Now I'm eagerly awaiting my friend's return to Mexico with my goodies (including the Kandle, an Oberon cover, and a new DecalGirl skin.) Christmas in January!

Judith in Morelia


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just ordered one too!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> To those who've bought this - Did Amazon sell it or was it from a vendor through Amazon? I just got Prime and wanted to use it but it just shows a vendor.


This item was not available for Prime shipping when I ordered it either. I think the shipping cost on mine was about $6.00. I've been out of town and it was delivered when I was gone. So it should be in the mailbox when I get home. (yeah!)


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

To those of you who have the Kandle and the MightyBrite - how much heavier is the Kandle?  The specs show 10oz vs 3 oz and I'm not sure I want a light that is as heavy as my Kindle.  The Kandle sure looks nice if the weight is not a factor.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll have to break out a scale to be sure, but there is no way the Kandle weighs more than the Kindle.  I just held each in a hand and the Kandle definitely is lighter.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Great!  Thanks, I thought it seemed weird that it would weigh so much - off to put in my order!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

According to my kitchen scale, the Kandle weighs 38 grams or 1.5 ounces.  Definitely lighter than any of my Kindles.
I think I got an extra set of batteries in with my instruction leaflet - anyone else?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone tried this on a DX? How does it light up the screen?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Anyone tried this on a DX? How does it light up the screen?


A DX owner left a review on Amazon and says it does great on DX when placed on the side instead of the top.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It works great on my Klassic Kindle - definitely have to clip it to the top because of the page turn buttons. I'll try it on the DX tonight and report back.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine came with an extra set of batteries, too. I love it! Light in weight and so compact. Will be perfect for camping. Not that you can call sleeping in a travel trailer camping. 
Mary


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like this light. I have the Oberon cover and even if it doesn't fit on the Kindle and cover, I think there would be room to place it between the cover and Kindle. I like the size of it and would be easy to travel with.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

you are such ENABLERS... OF course I had to purchase the Kandle for my Kindle.  I'm not thrilled with my mightybright.  so.... My order is in and I'm on KANDLE watch


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I saw the pictures of the Kandle clipped to an OCTO Vintage cover......but does anyone have images of this light hooked to an Oberon? I'd hate to order it and then find out the leather on the top/sides etc of the cover are not big enough to handle the clip light......cuz i know there's no way I'd stick this directly to my K2.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Since I've gotten the Kandle, I have placed it directly on my K2.  It is well padded and does not seem to do any damage to the Kindle.  I just tried to attach it to the Oberon cover (behind the K2) and was unable....just not enough room between the straps.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What about on the sides?


----------



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

This board keeps costing me more $$ 

I ordered the Kandle on Thursday from Ozeri and it was in the mailbox today.  I'm going to see how it fits with the Oberon cover later tonight.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Just ordered mine, hope to see it by Wed. or Thur.!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

cheeki said:


> you are such ENABLERS... OF course I had to purchase the Kandle for my Kindle. I'm not thrilled with my mightybright. so.... My order is in and I'm on KANDLE watch


I hardly ever read in the dark and I want one thanks to this thread just in case, lol.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Kandle doesn't illuminate the DX as well as the smaller devices.  I have my DX in a JavoEdge flip case and clipped the light to the top first.  The light went down the screen pretty well, but at a font size 3, the last 4-5 rows were hard to read.  So I clipped it to the side (very pleased to find that the clip expanded enough to stay on the Kindle in the cover).  The whole screen was lighted somewhat - it just wasn't very even.  I'm going to play around with it some more, but I really use my DX mostly for technical stuff and I quite reading that once I leave the office.
This is a great light for the 6-inch Kindles.  It even clips to the top of my Sony PRS505.

Of course, now I want a skin for it since I don't really like my electronics to be white...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course you should want a skin, Andra.  You've been hanging around here.  It was inevitable.
deb


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that I'm on Oberon watch too, I'll let you know how the Kandle works on an Oberon (as opposed to my Octo) when it arrives, if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

You all are TERRIBLE people and I'm not buying ANYTHING (else) you recommend... after this...


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone yet know the average battery life for the Kandle? I note that it takes two of the CR2032 which is bit of a negative for me - though I did find a lot of them being sold in packs of 10 on eBay.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I've read every post here -- twice -- and I still can't tell if the clip opens wide enough to grip both the Kindle and the cover behind it.  I use my Noreve covers more than any of my others, and there is no way to clip to either the Kindle alone or the cover alone.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> I've read every post here -- twice -- and I still can't tell if the clip opens wide enough to grip both the Kindle and the cover behind it. I use my Noreve covers more than any of my others, and there is no way to clip to either the Kindle alone or the cover alone.


Mine should be here this week so I'll let you know if you can clip it onto both the K and the Noreve together.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

nelle, thanks for the tip on the batteries on eBay.  I just bought 2 packs of 5 Sony batteries for$4.96 ($2.48 per pack)...it was cheaper that buying the 10-pack.  Go figure!

Edited to add: Shipping was free.  It seems that many (but not all) of the battery vendors on eBay offer free shipping.
                    Per the auction, the batteries are good till 2019.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, I think I saw that auction!  If I can determine if the Kandle could connect to my K2 while it's in the Nancy Drew cover (easel style) then I may go for it.

Funny how new accessories (a new cover) motivate you to buy more accessories!  I was content with my Oberon cover + Mighty Bright; now I have a new Nancy Drew cover which (1) doesn't accomodate the MB as well as the Oberon and (2) likely should have a case to protect it - am looking for a basic neoprene or fabric case that is modest in price.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha, ha! You ain't kidding, Nelle!

I think it was just a couple of days ago when I said I couldn't justify buying a Kandle right now, because I just got an e-Luminator that I haven't even used yet. Well, I ordered one yesterday.

Since then, I've decided I NEED a Prodigy cover to accommodate the e-Luminator. I've also put the Nancy Drew cover on my wishlist...something that I NEVER would've even considered if not for this board. The only thing holding me back from buying it now is that I'd rather have the book-style version. And, really, I'm not even that big of a Nancy Drew fan. I did read and love and own all her books (and the Hardy Boys once I'd read all the NDs) at one point in my life, but that was DECADES ago...haven't even thought about her in recent memory. So why do I feel like I HAVE to have this cover? Makes absolutely no sense!

Aaaargh! I HAVE to stop reading this board!!!!

Edited to add: Did you see my recent post about the Lightwedge bag? Someone here confirmed that her K2 in her Oberon cover fits in it. I ordered it a few days ago, so haven't gotten it yet.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/193283611X/ref=ox_ya_oh_product?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Do you need a rice maker? Or a KitchenAid mixer? A vacuum cleaner? Well you DID say "else".


No, no... no rice maker! (Well... what kind...?)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My Kandle just arrived-very fast shipping as I only ordered it last Friday. Anyway, I tried it w/both the Noreve & Oberon (corners) covers & I'm pleased to say that it opens wide enough to clip both the Kindle & the back of the cover, w/the front folded back. Mine did not come w/an extra set of batteries, but that's ok. Also the little brochure said it should run for about 25 hrs on a new set of batteries. I'm very glad I got this light, it's compact & lightweight; perfect for traveling. Hope this helps!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's the link to the Rice Maker thread. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7743.0
I decided today this is the next item I'm getting. 
deb


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I just spent the last hour thinking about the pros and cons of this light.
Well:
pros:
I don't have a light yet and although I don't need one every evening or anything there were times when I really felt the need for one
It is really small and portable
I really like the look

cons:
It costs money-the one from the monopoly boy isn`t accepted...

So, what do you think happened?
Yes, of course I went to the amazon site and wanted to buy it (anyone could have guessed that one)
but:
They don't sell to people outside of the US(at least not to Germany)...such a pity!!!
And that after I found out I couldn't get the Oberon cover I fell in love with...sad!
Not the best of all accessory days. Now I will go back to reading on my wonderful Kindle in the lovely Oberon cover I already haveAnd I will still have to turn the light on when I want to read...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> Here's the link to the Rice Maker thread.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7743.0
> I decided today this is the next item I'm getting.
> deb


lol


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, the Oberon cover fits perfectly in the LightWedge bag.
Judith


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Ruby 296!


----------



## lyrical (Jan 25, 2010)

I got all excited when l saw this thread and went to amazon and proceeded to the checkout only to be told they dont send to Australia this sucks


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

After a couple of people mentioned how expensive this light is, I went back into my orders archive at Amazon and found that I only paid $18.99 plus $7.95 shipping.  I wonder why they jacked up the price?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> Thanks Ruby 296!


You're very welcome!



gibsongirl said:


> After a couple of people mentioned how expensive this light is, I went back into my orders archive at Amazon and found that I only paid $18.99 plus $7.95 shipping. I wonder why they jacked up the price?


You got lucky at that price then! Mine was $24.99 and 6 something for shipping. I think they are realizing how popular this light has become and they can charge more for it.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> You got lucky at that price then! Mine was $24.99 and 6 something for shipping. I think they are realizing how popular this light has become and they can charge more for it.


yep supply & demand??


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Would someone be able to let me know how much space in the back of the Kindle the light takes up, where it clips on? I just bought the Alicia Klein Nancy Drew cover, which is an easel style, and it would be simplest for me to keep my K2 in the case (folded back) while reading. If the light won't add bulk to the back of the Kindle it might work (though the price is high...)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

lyrical said:


> I got all excited when l saw this thread and went to amazon and proceeded to the checkout only to be told they dont send to Australia this sucks


Welcome to Kindleboards. I'm so sorry you can't get the light. 
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

nelle said:


> Would someone be able to let me know how much space in the back of the Kindle the light takes up, where it clips on? I just bought the Alicia Klein Nancy Drew cover, which is an easel style, and it would be simplest for me to keep my K2 in the case (folded back) while reading. If the light won't add bulk to the back of the Kindle it might work (though the price is high...)


The back part of the clip is approximately 3mm.
The opening between the light and the clip is about 2cm.
I can clip mine to the top of my Kindle in the JavoEdge flip case and it works just fine.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, that is thinner than I thought. Now if only someone would sell them for less.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

the price will fall im sure sometime


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

KANDLE on the KINDLE 1 KLASSIC:  I will try to get pix over the weekend, but in case no one has posted this yet -- the Kandle works GREAT w/ the K1 and it clips easily to a cover.  In fact, that works BETTER than clipping directly to the Kindle b/c the K1 has a narrower top piece.  It fit nicely onto my bobarra cover and illuminated the screen.  Best of all it STAYS PUT w/out my having to mess w/ it all the *&&(#%&#%^&& time!  I think I have FINALLY found my booklite!!!!

Will take pix and post next week.


----------

